# Is this Lectio Divina?



## D. Paul (Mar 11, 2010)

Quite on my own some time ago, I began praying scripture. Very recently I was made aware of the Mystical practice of Lectio Divina. LD is a whole system of meditation in order to "experience God". There must be a valid and legitimate use for praying scripture, I would think, but LD makes it sound as though I'm simply Step One into the process. 

Who else here prays scripture just for the purpose of having the Word speak? Ought I not make this a regular practice?


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't pray it verbatim to make it speak. I read through the text, then summarize in my mind, then pray about the key points, asking that texts would be true of my life, family, church, enemies, the wicked, protection from wolves, etc. I'm not sure I quite understand what exactly "praying the Scripture" would do. Scripture speaks truth whether we read it or not so my initial inclination is to think that we are giving ourselves too much credit if we think we are doing something spiritual that the Scripture does not do for itself.


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 11, 2010)

Lectio Divina is not praying Scripture. There's a whole process. If I recall, the only part that's bad is the part where the person is advised to pick a word or phrase from the passage and recite it like a mantra in a form of "centering prayer." If you weren't doing that on your own, then I don't think you should be worried.


----------

